# Prostate surgery



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys, 

How many of you have had or need prostate surery for BPH?

I had surgery about 2 months ago. My bladder was not emptying completely, and I had a severe and long-term urinary tract infection as a result.......

Of course having an infectious disease ment condoms, and no oral for 4 months.....Uhg

I am fully recovered now and the only side effect is retrograde ejaculation....It seems that erections and sensation are unchanged if not improved (the first few orgasms were spectacular), and it makes cleanup much easier.

As far as the surgery, I had the traditional TURP....Not the green light laser. It was literally no worse than having a tooth pulled. Except for a 3 day hospital stay complete with catheter, it was a piece of cake.

If any of you guys think you might need this procedure, DON'T HESITATE. The benefits far outweigh the minor amount of discomfort.


----------

